# Wittnauer Electro chron skeleton



## Robert Jahelka (Apr 4, 2017)

Still learning how to use the forum website. I posted in someone else topic on wittnauer watches from 2 years ago. Not sure if it will be seen as much there so I'll post it here in a new topic. Not a watch guy myself but I came into this wittnauer and found out they're pretty rare. Just like to know what to look for to know how rare the one I have is, and if anyone can give me a idea of its worth. Thanks.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

It is a rare watch. The value range is considerable depending on many factors, not the least of which is "does it run"? After 50 years parts are scarce. Having said that, you can alway canibalize a watch that does run. Condition of course is critical. All original parts is very important. Other factors are important as well - boxes, papers, bracelet. I'd be glad to help you further if you'd like.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Some basic help and info if you click on the "ELECTRIC WATCHES" link at the top of the Electrics Forum page when you log in. This takes you to Paul's website with lots of GOOD info on watches from this period.

Welcome to :rltrlt: it's a great place to be!


----------

